# Watercolour painting - Paphiopedilum multifloral hybrid.



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 5, 2021)

My latest artwork, a watercolour painted from life of my no id. Paphiopedilum hybrid, which I personally think most resembles Saint Swithin x adductum.


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 5, 2021)

Very nicely done. Do you sell them?


----------



## emydura (Feb 5, 2021)

That is wonderful.


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2021)

Lovely painting. I assume water color?


----------



## musa (Feb 6, 2021)

Very fine work!


----------



## emydura (Feb 6, 2021)

abax said:


> Lovely painting. I assume water color?



Mentioned in the first sentence.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Feb 6, 2021)

It looks like the realistic live flower
Very impressed
If you even paint Phrag. Schroederae and offer for sale
I’ll be interested in purchase


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 6, 2021)

Michael Bonda said:


> It looks like the realistic live flower
> Very impressed
> If you even paint Phrag. Schroederae and offer for sale
> I’ll be interested in purchase


Thank you very much for your kind words.  I can do commissions. I do not own a Phrag. Schroederae but can always work from a photo. I am UK based though..although shipping to America is not impossible. More of my work can be seen here: Login • Instagram


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 6, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> Very nicely done. Do you sell them?


Thank you for your kind words. I sometimes sell prints, and do take commissions. If you are interested more of my work can be seen here: Login • Instagram


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 6, 2021)

emydura said:


> That is wonderful.


Thank you.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 6, 2021)

abax said:


> Lovely painting. I assume water color?


Thank you very much.  Yes it is watercolour - one of my favourite mediums.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 6, 2021)

musa said:


> Very fine work!


Thank you.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 6, 2021)

Kate, already your Coelogyne ochracea painting was great........but this one is greater. Love it.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 6, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Kate, already your Coelogyne ochracea painting was great........but this one is greater. Love it.


Thank you very much for your kind words.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 6, 2021)

You have talent!


----------



## abax (Feb 6, 2021)

Emydura, I was so entranced by the painting, I didn't even bother to read the intro. My mother was a painter and there
are many mediums to use. My mother was an oil painter.


----------



## hamiltons (Feb 7, 2021)

Meget flot akvarel Kate, du har en god duft for detaljer og farver, som en medkunstner, der laver forskellige illustrationer i over 30 år mellem dem mange orkidémalerier til kunder over hele verden, jeg kan sige, når du er meget talentfuld, fortsæt det gode arbejde 
Jeg ydmyger


----------



## KateL (Feb 7, 2021)

hamiltons said:


> Meget flot akvarel Kate, du har en god duft for detaljer og farver, som en medkunstner, der laver forskellige illustrationer i over 30 år mellem dem mange orkidémalerier til kunder over hele verden, jeg kan sige, når du er meget talentfuld, fortsæt det gode arbejde
> Jeg ydmyger


Dine malerier er også smukke.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 7, 2021)

hamiltons said:


> Meget flot akvarel Kate, du har en god duft for detaljer og farver, som en medkunstner, der laver forskellige illustrationer i over 30 år mellem dem mange orkidémalerier til kunder over hele verden, jeg kan sige, når du er meget talentfuld, fortsæt det gode arbejde
> Jeg ydmyger


Thank you very much for your kind words and compliments! Your work is beautiful.


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 7, 2021)

Great image! Good job!


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 8, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> Great image! Good job!


Thank you very much.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 8, 2021)

cnycharles said:


> Very nice


Thank you.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 13, 2021)

I collect orchid artwork and this is well done. I'm sure I will want you to paint something for me in the future. When I flower it, I will know lol.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I collect orchid artwork and this is well done. I'm sure I will want you to paint something for me in the future. When I flower it, I will know lol.


Thank you very much for your kind words. ☺


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Mar 1, 2021)

Here is the new thread for my latest Paphiopedilum painting:




__





Paphiopedilum Toni Semple album (watercolour painting)


Here is a small watercolour painting I have just completed. It is of my P. Toni Semple album (lowii album x haynaldianum album). It took me much longer than expected because I have been very distracted by trying to find my missing cat (Fabi), who has been lost since 12th Feb. now.




www.slippertalk.com


----------

